# Plasti Dip !!



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

Hope you like it  












































http://imageshack.com/a/img823/9195/2f46.jpg


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wat.

Do you have after pictures... lol

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Wat.
> 
> Do you have after pictures... lol
> 
> -I'm mobile-


If you get out from lazy mode you can click the links above the pics


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Did you dip your actual brake lights? Does any light shine through them?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ELAYABECRUZE said:


> If you get out from lazy mode you can click the links above the pics


My phone didn't show the links my bad.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Also I embedded for you


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not feeling the roof, but that grill looks pretty AWESOME! :th_dblthumb2::th_dblthumb2::th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, dip on the tails doesn't allow enough light through to be legal. Or at least it shouldn't.

Nice job though, especially with just going for it instead of taping most of it off.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Smurf -- Yeah Some of these guys are pretty good with their creative juices flowing .. 

And then there is the --Dang another Dipped Cruzen .


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

I did a big mistake with my taillights :
1. I forgot the number of the coats I did on each taillight , so its too dark you can't see the light..
2. I forgot that I have a test next month so I need to peal it off.
after the test I will repaint it (2 coats max) and upgrade to stage 2 or3 led lights

the roof is a vinyl so its brighter then the plasti dip 

thank you very much for the compliments !!


----------

